# حصري لحن من اروع الالحان الكنسيه - لحن غولغوثا



## peterawed3000 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*اقدم لكم اليوم واحد من اجمل واروع الألحان القبطيه التى تقال فى اقدس ايام السنه وهو يوم الجمعه العظيمه وهو
لحن غولغوثا
استمتعوا بتحميل هذا اللحن
الرابط
http://www.2shared.com/file/2406517/833955cd/gholghosa.html​*التوقيع






ومستنى الردود
وانتظروا المزيد


----------



## gogo_casper (14 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن وضع رابط جديد


----------



## النهيسى (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جدا الرب يباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسي جدا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*الرابط انتهت صلاحيته​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع من 2007 ​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)




----------

